# Minor mouse inconvenience...[SOLVED, kinda]

## gjy0724

Greetings,

I was wondering if I could get some assistance with a small issue I am having. I have a Logitech LX8 wireless mouse on one of my systems. Everything work fine, even the side buttons for browsing (forward and back, not that I would use it much) except for the pasting of text with the wheel. I have tried with both nothing mentioned in the xorg.conf file to a config example I found here. I have also found various xorg configs, but none of them seem to be of help. I guess I just need to find out if the pressing of the wheel button is even registering with X at all. What would be the best way to test this?

Thank you in advance.

v/r

gjy0724Last edited by gjy0724 on Mon May 07, 2012 4:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## VoidMage

Probably the most simple test would be running 'xinput test' on the correct device.

----------

## gjy0724

I tried testing with xinput, but all I got was unable to find device. I even tried the udev path shown below with no luck.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

```
[ 24922.986] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/event2)

[ 24922.986] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[ 24922.986] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Logitech USB Receiver'

[ 24922.986] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[ 24922.986] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: always reports core events

[ 24922.986] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[ 24922.986] (--) Logitech USB Receiver: Found 12 mouse buttons

[ 24922.986] (--) Logitech USB Receiver: Found scroll wheel(s)

[ 24922.986] (--) Logitech USB Receiver: Found relative axes

[ 24922.986] (--) Logitech USB Receiver: Found x and y relative axes

[ 24922.986] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: Configuring as mouse

[ 24922.986] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: Adding scrollwheel support

[ 24922.986] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[ 24922.986] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[ 24922.986] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-5/1-5.1/1-5.1:1.0/input/input2/event2"

[ 24922.986] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Receiver" (type: MOUSE, id 9)

[ 24922.986] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: initialized for relative axes.

[ 24922.986] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[ 24922.986] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[ 24922.986] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[ 24922.986] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[ 24922.986] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/mouse0)
```

Thank you for any further assistance you can give me.

----------

## VoidMage

'xinput test' uses id values printed by 'xinput list'.

----------

## gjy0724

Okay, I was able to get some responce with xinput using the proper name. I was able to get buttons 1 (left), 3 (right), 4 (scroll forward), 5 (scroll backward), 8 (back), and 9 (forward) to register with normal clicks. I was finally able to get button 2 (scroll button) to register only with extra force or sometimes extended pressing. So, I likely need to see if I can clean it out or something. Worse case scenario, use it only with windows boxes since it doesn't utilize the scroll button without extra software. Unless anyone has some other ideas, I will mark this as solved.

----------

